# Swift Escape 664



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

Has anyone got on any info on the swift escape 664 we are thinking of getting one in the near future thanks


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

i don't think there are many around yet 
i think they are just the same as the older style swifts and bessacarr
models of 2005-2006 era with the new x250 cab.
quite a good solid van. i think you can only get the smaller engine..


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

The Escape range is the ideal entry point to enjoy the freedom owning a coachbuilt motorhome can bring. It is designed to offer a well equipped motorhome with all the essentials at a price that makes owning a new motorhome an affordable proposition.

Based on the Fiat Ducato, the Escape comes with a 100 MJ engine as standard which provides class-leading power and performance for this low weight range. The cab is dark Imperial Blue with complementary Escape graphics to the gloss white one-piece, thick gauge aluminium side walls which are finished with GRP moulded skirts and ABS lower rear panel with stylish light clusters to give an overall striking appearance. The cab offers the high level of specification you would expect from a quality coachbuilt motorhome.

Inside is equally well appointed with furniture in Tanganica medium walnut finish which tones perfectly with a warm beige and grey fabric scheme. Good storage is provided with beech slatted seat tops being sprung assisted for easy access to storage areas below (except travelling seats). Well-equipped kitchens offer an 80 litre fridge and a combined thermostatic oven and grill, both with Electronic ignition. Washrooms have a 35mm thick entrance door with domestic style mortice lock and handle plus the latest Thetford C250 toilet with electric flush and wheeled holding tank.

*Escape 664 *
Standard Optional 
Engine 100 - 
Engine cc 2198 - 
Engine Power 100bhp - 
Engine Torque 250Nm - 
Chassis Fiat Chassis-Cab 
Wheelbase 3.80m/12'6" 
Designated Passenger Seats 3 
Berths (sleeping positions) 4 
Overall Length 6.72m/22'1" 
Overall Width (mirrors folded) 2.24m/7'4" 
Overall Height 2.85m/9'4" 
Max Permissible Laden Mass (A) 3500kg 
Mass in Running Order (B) 2860kg - 
Max User Payload (A-B) 640kg - 
Essential Habitation Equipment 10kg 
Thermal Insulation Grade 2 
Bed Sizes 
Front Double 2.08m x 1.24/0.93/6'10" x 4'1"/3'1" 
Front NS Single - 
Front OS Single - 
Rear Double 1.87m x 1.27m/6'2" x 4'2" 
Rear NS Single - 
Rear OS Single - 
Overcab Bed


----------



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

Cor with that sales patter even I want to buy one now...seriously we were going to buy one earlier this year..went to all the Swift dealers we knew of but no-one had one..one of the sales bods at Lowdhams at Hudderrsfield said they couldn't get hold of em.

We wanted one because of the fixed bed..we looked at one at the NEC and we were quite taken with it ..that was til we saw the new Eldiss 155 now that tickled me fancy...had we not bought the Startrail we would DEFINATELY have had a 155..give em a look you might like one!! Only 33K on the road..WOW


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

I was interested in the 686 (though i think it may be to long for where I can park it so may look at with the version with the end lounge like my existing one). so I asked Todds to let me know when they had one in, but no response, so I assume they dont have one in yet. They do have the end lounge version(626?) so may call in this week end for a look. The other one that interested me was maybe a used Kon Tiki 615/610 with a simalar layout but not that many about. In no hurry though quite happy with Doris even though she has done nearly 18,000


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Nowt wrong with Doris, she's only just run in! Save your money

Incidentally we have a number of Escapes due in March 2010.

Peter


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks Peter
The boss retires in March so we were thinking of getting a new or newer one to get off for five-eight weeks at a time. Trip planned for end April- June so may have a look in when down south if you have the range in. Regards
Cliff
Or a Nice Kontiki with end lounge. ( needs to be end lounge as we like that layout.


----------

